# Lemon tetras looking beat up.



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I've had these fish for about two weeks now, they were from a 80g community tank with a couple of frogs and a Gourami.
I have not set up the tank yet and they are all living in a 20g temporarily. The fish are thriving except for two, they looked like they swam up the fraser river to spawn and looked just beat. They finally died and I thought that was the end of it. I see today now there is another one looking beat up, tail nipped off and all. Again, all the other fish "look" really healthy and have good coloring. I don't see any aggressive behavior at all.....


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

what fish are in the tank ? just cause you don't see any fighting doesn't mean it's not happening. any pics of said fish ?


----------

